# Ziektes & Aandoeningen > Mond en tand >  Gele tanden

## NationalePetra

Hallo forum,

Ik heb erg gele tanden en heb daar al jaren last van. Nu kwam de tandarts met het idee om ze te laten bleken. Dit kost echter aardig wat geld wat niet vergoed word door mijn verzekering (aldus mijn tandarts), is het de moeite waard om het te laten doen voor een behoorlijk bedrag of helpt het niet? Graag jullie reactie...

----------

